
Multiple GWAS finds 187 intelligence genes and role for neurogenesis/myelination - gwern
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41380-017-0001-5
======
westurner
> We found evidence that neurogenesis and myelination—as well as genes
> expressed _in the synapse_ , and those involved in the regulation of the
> nervous system—may explain some of the biological differences in
> intelligence.

re: nurture, hippocampal plasticity and hippocampal neurogenesis also appear
to be affected by dancing and omega-3,6 (which are transformed into
endocannabinoids by the body):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15109698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15109698)

